# Nav SD card questions



## Grisnjam (Feb 17, 2006)

Is anyone out there using the SD card function of the NAV? I did some fourm/google searches and found little on it and I am posting here because I have an A3 3.2 on order, should I cross post this in another fourm?
Anyway I went to the dealer today armed with 2 SD cards of MP3s to see how it works. I have a Phatbox and an iPod which I could install in my new A3 (I have not used a CD in a car in years) so losing the changer is no big deal. So I am trying to figure what I should use. 
My hope was that the SD card function would work well as it is the only one that will allow for artist/album info on the head unit ( I think ). From my 10 minutes of tests at the dealer toady I am not sure if it is the way I want to go. Here are my issues with it:
1) The ID3 info from my MP3s did not work. These were copied from my iTunes directory onto the SD card but when I picked 'Info' for a track all in the info was blank. I know iTunes stores the appropriate info in the ID3 tags. I could only read the file name in car.
2) You can only shuffle in the current directory. I had hoped that you could choose a top level directory and then shuffle everything in it and its sub directories but I could not figure out how to do this. All I could do was 'mix' in the current directory. This means that I would have to junk all my tracks in one directory if I wanted to shuffle them all (my norm) but in doing so I would lose the ability to play a single album all the way through. But if I sort them in directories by artists and album as per iTunes I would then not be able to shuffle them all.
3) You can't shuffle/play across cards. It is either play from card 1 or card 2 so this limits the size of a single 'playlist' (ie directory) to the largest SD card (4 GB now).

I am a bit bummed since I was thinking that the SD function would be the holy grail of vehicular audio bliss.
Anyway can some current NAV owner and SD card user confirm/correct what I have observed? I assume that neither the Phatbox or Icelink Plus (iPod) will show ID3 info on the head unit?
Thanks,
John Griswell
http://www.griswell.com


----------



## AlexB7Q (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Nav SD card questions (Grisnjam)*

I just got a 1.0G SD card for my nav on my A4 (same as A3).
I have itunes at home, but all are from CDs.
I just convert all the songs to MP3 format and just download them to my SD card.
Works like a charm!


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

When I had my nav, I didn't have a problem with it. At least not the ones you are listing. I had 2 x 1G card, and that's enough songs to be shuffled on each card. I had no problems with the names as well, I had to rename some files/songs manually, but nothing huge.


----------



## Grisnjam (Feb 17, 2006)

Can you address my 3 issues above? Do you have the same issues? 
Can you see the Artist and Album ID3 tags on the head unit?
Thanks,


----------



## Grisnjam (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: (Grisnjam)*

So did you guys just dump all the tracks into one directory on the SD card?
And you were able to see all the ID3 tag info on the MP3s (Artist, Album, Year ect)?
Thanks for the replies,


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Nav SD card questions (Grisnjam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grisnjam* »_
1) The ID3 info from my MP3s did not work. These were copied from my iTunes directory onto the SD card but when I picked 'Info' for a track all in the info was blank. I know iTunes stores the appropriate info in the ID3 tags. I could only read the file name in car.



Can't speak for the Audi nav, but I helped out someone else with a similar problem in another make of car.
iTunes does sandards-compliant ID3 tags, I think version 3.1. You can within iTunes convert ID3 tags to older versions. We determined that this guy's stereo did not read the newest version of ID3 tags off of MP3 CDs. That may be part of the issue. 
Make 3 test folders. For one of them, force iTunes to write fresh ID3 info of the latest version, for the next folder, do ID3 v.2, for the next folder do ID3 v. 1. See what the difference in behaviour is, and post here if come up with anything. I don't have NAV in my A3, but I'm just curious in general and it may help someone else later.


----------



## Grisnjam (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: Nav SD card questions (OOOO-A3)*

I was thinking that might be the case, thanks for the info.
Now if only I had the car I could test it out







Maybe I will swing by the dealer later in the week if no one else is able to test this before then.
Thanks,


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Nav SD card questions (Grisnjam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grisnjam* »_Is anyone out there using the SD card function of the NAV? I did some fourm/google searches and found little on it and I am posting here because I have an A3 3.2 on order, should I cross post this in another fourm?
Anyway I went to the dealer today armed with 2 SD cards of MP3s to see how it works. I have a Phatbox and an iPod which I could install in my new A3 (I have not used a CD in a car in years) so losing the changer is no big deal. So I am trying to figure what I should use. 
My hope was that the SD card function would work well as it is the only one that will allow for artist/album info on the head unit ( I think ). From my 10 minutes of tests at the dealer toady I am not sure if it is the way I want to go. Here are my issues with it:
1) The ID3 info from my MP3s did not work. These were copied from my iTunes directory onto the SD card but when I picked 'Info' for a track all in the info was blank. I know iTunes stores the appropriate info in the ID3 tags. I could only read the file name in car.
2) You can only shuffle in the current directory. I had hoped that you could choose a top level directory and then shuffle everything in it and its sub directories but I could not figure out how to do this. All I could do was 'mix' in the current directory. This means that I would have to junk all my tracks in one directory if I wanted to shuffle them all (my norm) but in doing so I would lose the ability to play a single album all the way through. But if I sort them in directories by artists and album as per iTunes I would then not be able to shuffle them all.
3) You can't shuffle/play across cards. It is either play from card 1 or card 2 so this limits the size of a single 'playlist' (ie directory) to the largest SD card (4 GB now).

I am a bit bummed since I was thinking that the SD function would be the holy grail of vehicular audio bliss.
Anyway can some current NAV owner and SD card user confirm/correct what I have observed? I assume that neither the Phatbox or Icelink Plus (iPod) will show ID3 info on the head unit?
Thanks,
John Griswell
http://www.griswell.com


It isn't the holy grail by a long shot, but it _is_ the best solution for the audi IMO. I do get ID3 tags, but i made them in windows media player and i do straight win explorer copies of the mp3s, no iTunes involved. The shuffle (mix) is the absolute worst, you are right, it can only do within the folder and not across cards, which seems crazy but CLV. Another thing about the mix that sucks is that if you don't like a track it picked, you can't just hit 'next track' (it will go to the next track in the folder, instead of the next random track). If you want it to continue with the shuffle, you have to fast forward the current track for it to randomly pick the next one. Somebody should really slap the techs hard at Audi for this one, we are talking about 1987 technology logic there.







*sparx*


----------



## Grisnjam (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks so much for the confirmation limesparks.
I think I might just install my Phatbox at first instead of dropping more $$ on large SD cards. 
Can anyone comment on if CD TEXT from on iPod or Phatbox and the the nav works (ie does it display the text on the head unit?) 
Thanks to you all.


----------



## DaveNJ (May 31, 2005)

*Re: Nav SD card questions (limesparks)*

I used to have two 1G SD cards in my Nav unit. I arranged the MP3's in folders by artist or playlist (hit RETURN) to move up a level to the folder list. Hitting next while on mix/shuffle takes it out of shuffle mode.
I've since put in an iPod interface and although I don't have track names on the nav display, it's fast and highly functional.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (Grisnjam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grisnjam* »_Thanks so much for the confirmation limesparks.
I think I might just install my Phatbox at first instead of dropping more $$ on large SD cards. 
Can anyone comment on if CD TEXT from on iPod or Phatbox and the the nav works (ie does it display the text on the head unit?) 
Thanks to you all.

The only way you will get anything other than 'track #' to show up is if the source is an SD card. Period. Although i think if you use an mp3 dvd in the NAV drive it will read them, or an mp3 cd. I haven't tried it because i wouldn't want to lose the map functions.
Phatbox/ipod will show track number only. There is something about how it will only play the first 6 playlists as well. Honestly, i can't for the life of me figure out why car audio is so damn far behind on all of this stuff... i guess it has to do with standards, universiality, etc.







*sparx*


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Nav SD card questions (DaveNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaveNJ* »_I used to have two 1G SD cards in my Nav unit. I arranged the MP3's in folders by artist or playlist (hit RETURN) to move up a level to the folder list. Hitting next while on mix/shuffle takes it out of shuffle mode.
I've since put in an iPod interface and although I don't have track names on the nav display, it's fast and highly functional.

yep, with the ipod and the icelink and the proclip mount to bring the ipod near yer face, that is probably the most functional opton. just not so integrated. We are at a crossroads, my friends. 2 years and we will hate on all of the cars coming out with full integration.







*sparx*


----------



## bassbiker (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (limesparks)*

Grisnjam, goto and bookmark http://www.navplus.us/ 
Do a search for *SD Card* or *MP3* or *itunes*
Scan through the threads and you will find a lot of info on different ways to set up your music on the SD card.


----------



## Grisnjam (Feb 17, 2006)

Great! Thanks for the link.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (Grisnjam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grisnjam* »_Great! Thanks for the link.

ok grisnjam, i did a little more testing on the NAV. It seems you do not need to have everything in one folder for shuffle. However, if you don't, the 'mix' command will randomly pick one song from the next subfolder alphabetically, and so on. So you will always hear the same artist order (assuming your folders are named for each artist, like mine are), just different songs. To get a true shuffle, all songs do need to be in the same folder.
and it absolutely drives me nuts that the 'mix' option shuts off the second you hit 'next track'. So much so that i don't even bother with the 'mix' option.
Hopefully a future firmware update will correct this.







*sparx*


----------



## Grisnjam (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: (limesparks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *limesparks* »_ok grisnjam, i did a little more testing on the NAV. It seems you do not need to have everything in one folder for shuffle. However, if you don't, the 'mix' command will randomly pick one song from the next subfolder alphabetically, and so on. So you will always hear the same artist order (assuming your folders are named for each artist, like mine are), just different songs. To get a true shuffle, all songs do need to be in the same folder.
and it absolutely drives me nuts that the 'mix' option shuts off the second you hit 'next track'. So much so that i don't even bother with the 'mix' option.
Hopefully a future firmware update will correct this.







*sparx*

Thanks for checking it out for me. In my tests this afternoon I had one root folder called Music and then 2 folders in that, one for each artist and in each I had one folder for the album with the mp3s in it. When a track was playing and I picked 'mix' it would simply mix in that folder. 
Are you saying that if I just had tracks in each artist folder then I would get the behavior you describe? Or do they all need be off of root?

Reading the below thread does give me some hope. It seems .m3u playlists are supported in which case one could setup playlists for each album and then a master playlist with all tracks which could then be 'mixed' regardless of which folders they are in.
http://www.navplus.us/forum/viewtopic.php?t=746
Although reading the below thread about how there is a file limit of 512 on the SD cards is also disappointing as that is low for the 4GB cards and future cards ( encode at 192kbs MP3). I guess that a firmware update might fix that ... along with the other mix issues.
http://www.navplus.us/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1791
Thanks for helping me out with this.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (Grisnjam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grisnjam* »_
Thanks for checking it out for me. In my tests this afternoon I had one root folder called Music and then 2 folders in that, one for each artist and in each I had one folder for the album with the mp3s in it. When a track was playing and I picked 'mix' it would simply mix in that folder. 
Are you saying that if I just had tracks in each artist folder then I would get the behavior you describe? Or do they all need be off of root?

Reading the below thread does give me some hope. It seems .m3u playlists are supported in which case one could setup playlists for each album and then a master playlist with all tracks which could then be 'mixed' regardless of which folders they are in.
http://www.navplus.us/forum/viewtopic.php?t=746
Although reading the below thread about how there is a file limit of 512 on the SD cards is also disappointing as that is low for the 4GB cards and future cards ( encode at 192kbs MP3). I guess that a firmware update might fix that ... along with the other mix issues.
http://www.navplus.us/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1791
Thanks for helping me out with this.

I'm gonna try a few more things tomorrow.. will let you know.







*sparx*


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

not that you asked... but dont buy cheap SD cards, they will not work for long.
2gb sandisk from ebay ($110) - couldnt even finish copying songs.
2gb a-data from newegg ($90) - worked for 2 days then it went nuts while in the nav. flashing filenames, cursor jumpin all over the screen.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (limesparks)*

I use the SD cards in mine but i will preface this saying that i do not own an iPod or download itunes.
all i did is rip my CD's into MP3s and all the album info and ID tags go along with it. I usually listen to an album all the way through and never use the random fuction because i get used to the song order and think the music flows better that way.
I only have a 1gig card and am waiting to see if the price drops on the 2GB cards or i can get a used one.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (a3lad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3lad* »_not that you asked... but dont buy cheap SD cards, they will not work for long.
2gb sandisk from ebay ($110) - couldnt even finish copying songs.
2gb a-data from newegg ($90) - worked for 2 days then it went nuts while in the nav. flashing filenames, cursor jumpin all over the screen.


BTW Sandisk is a name brand card. You probably have a cheap READER on your PC that cannot support a 2GB card. Just a suggestion as I have seen this type of thing quite a lot before, and a 2GB card is a fairly large one.


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_BTW Sandisk is a name brand card. You probably have a cheap READER on your PC that cannot support a 2GB card. Just a suggestion as I have seen this type of thing quite a lot before, and a 2GB card is a fairly large one.

hmm... i'll try in a different reader, but it was working just fine, it even showed the full 2GB capacity before it fried while files were being copied. i tried formatting it with my camera to no avail, it wouldnt even see it. now it freezes Explorer when i try to do anything via the computer, i need to pull it out of the reader to regain control of windows explorer.
i know sandisk should be good quality but this one came from ebay shipped from china (gray market) *shrugs*
thanks for the tip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grisnjam (Feb 17, 2006)

*The answer!*

Ok, using playlists I think I have solved all my issues with the SD card reader except for being able to span cards and the 512 file limit. (I am heading back to the dealer after work to confirm this).
Here is what I did. 
1) iTunes - folder sync
I searched one of the 'internets' and found an iTunes script that will sync a playlist in iTunes with a folder on your hard drive. It compares the contents of the iTunes playlist and the directory and deletes/copies files to/from the folder to make the two match. This way I have a 'SD_Card' playlist that I can change at will and limit to 2GB (or what ever) and the have iTunes recreate it in a folder for copying to a sd card.
Script is here:
http://www.dougscripts.com/itu...older
2) .m3u Playlist Generator
Being a computer engineer familiar with the Perl scripting language (and using OS X which has perl) I wrote a perl script using the MP3::Tag module that I again found the internet here:
http://search.cpan.org/~ilyaz/...ag.pm
Using the ID3 reading functions I wrote a quick and dirty script to read all files in the folder I created above and then create a playlist for each album with the name 'Artist - Album.m3u'. Each playlist uses a relative path so all the playlists are in the root directory and all the tracks are in one sub directory called 'music'.
I also have it create one playlist with all the tracks in it that can be 'mixed' by the NAV. But then I also create 5 random playlists with all the tracks so I don't have to use the 'mix' function (due to its falling out of mix when skipping tracks). This allows me to listen to the tracks randomly and still be able to skip to the next track and have it stay random. With 5 random lists that are different each time I generate them I should be set.
My test files:
8 -rw-r--r-- 1 griswell griswell 926 Feb 21 14:24 AA_All.m3u
8 -rw-r--r-- 1 griswell griswell 926 Feb 21 14:24 AA_Random-1.m3u
8 -rw-r--r-- 1 griswell griswell 926 Feb 21 14:24 AA_Random-2.m3u
8 -rw-r--r-- 1 griswell griswell 926 Feb 21 14:24 AA_Random-3.m3u
8 -rw-r--r-- 1 griswell griswell 926 Feb 21 14:24 AA_Random-4.m3u
8 -rw-r--r-- 1 griswell griswell 926 Feb 21 14:24 AA_Random-5.m3u
8 -rw-r--r-- 1 griswell griswell 180 Feb 21 14:24 David Grisman Quintet - The David Grisman Quintet.m3u
8 -rw-r--r-- 1 griswell griswell 301 Feb 21 14:24 Jack Johnson - In Between Dreams.m3u
8 -rw-r--r-- 1 griswell griswell 226 Feb 21 14:24 John Scofield - A Go Go.m3u
8 -rw-r--r-- 1 griswell griswell 219 Feb 21 14:24 Medeski, Martin and Wood - End Of The World Party (Just In Case).m3u
The AA_ is so the All and Random playlist appear at the top in the NAV list ...
3) copy files to SD card
The last step I just copy over the .m3u (playlists) file and the music directory to the root of the SD card.

I also converted my ID3 tags to 2.3 so I am hoping that this will fix my issue with the song info not showing on the NAV (thanks 0000-A3).
Now once the 512 file limit is fixed and larger SD cards come out this just might be the holy grail!
Thanks to everyone for all your help and let me know if you want to see the perl script.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (a3lad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3lad* »_not that you asked... but dont buy cheap SD cards, they will not work for long.
2gb sandisk from ebay ($110) - couldnt even finish copying songs.
2gb a-data from newegg ($90) - worked for 2 days then it went nuts while in the nav. flashing filenames, cursor jumpin all over the screen.


I got a 2gb PNY for $99 at compusa and it has been working great for a month.







*sparx*


----------



## Grisnjam (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: The answer! (Grisnjam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grisnjam* »_Ok, using playlists I think I have solved all my issues with the SD card reader except for being able to span cards and the 512 file limit. (I am heading back to the dealer after work to confirm this).


It worked!
It had all the tag info, one playlist for each album and 5 random playlists.
I think I will use the SD card player once I actually have my A3







Now if only there were 8GB ard and no file limit per card








Thanks.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: The answer! (Grisnjam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grisnjam* »_Ok, using playlists I think I have solved all my issues with the SD card reader except for being able to span cards and the 512 file limit. (I am heading back to the dealer after work to confirm this).
Here is what I did. 
1) iTunes - folder sync
I searched one of the 'internets' and found an iTunes script that will sync a playlist in iTunes with a folder on your hard drive. It compares the contents of the iTunes playlist and the directory and deletes/copies files to/from the folder to make the two match. This way I have a 'SD_Card' playlist that I can change at will and limit to 2GB (or what ever) and the have iTunes recreate it in a folder for copying to a sd card.
Script is here:
http://www.dougscripts.com/itu...older
2) .m3u Playlist Generator
Being a computer engineer familiar with the Perl scripting language (and using OS X which has perl) I wrote a perl script using the MP3::Tag module that I again found the internet here:
http://search.cpan.org/~ilyaz/...ag.pm
Using the ID3 reading functions I wrote a quick and dirty script to read all files in the folder I created above and then create a playlist for each album with the name 'Artist - Album.m3u'. Each playlist uses a relative path so all the playlists are in the root directory and all the tracks are in one sub directory called 'music'.
I also have it create one playlist with all the tracks in it that can be 'mixed' by the NAV. But then I also create 5 random playlists with all the tracks so I don't have to use the 'mix' function (due to its falling out of mix when skipping tracks). This allows me to listen to the tracks randomly and still be able to skip to the next track and have it stay random. With 5 random lists that are different each time I generate them I should be set.
My test files:
8 -rw-r--r-- 1 griswell griswell 926 Feb 21 14:24 AA_All.m3u
8 -rw-r--r-- 1 griswell griswell 926 Feb 21 14:24 AA_Random-1.m3u
8 -rw-r--r-- 1 griswell griswell 926 Feb 21 14:24 AA_Random-2.m3u
8 -rw-r--r-- 1 griswell griswell 926 Feb 21 14:24 AA_Random-3.m3u
8 -rw-r--r-- 1 griswell griswell 926 Feb 21 14:24 AA_Random-4.m3u
8 -rw-r--r-- 1 griswell griswell 926 Feb 21 14:24 AA_Random-5.m3u
8 -rw-r--r-- 1 griswell griswell 180 Feb 21 14:24 David Grisman Quintet - The David Grisman Quintet.m3u
8 -rw-r--r-- 1 griswell griswell 301 Feb 21 14:24 Jack Johnson - In Between Dreams.m3u
8 -rw-r--r-- 1 griswell griswell 226 Feb 21 14:24 John Scofield - A Go Go.m3u
8 -rw-r--r-- 1 griswell griswell 219 Feb 21 14:24 Medeski, Martin and Wood - End Of The World Party (Just In Case).m3u
The AA_ is so the All and Random playlist appear at the top in the NAV list ...
3) copy files to SD card
The last step I just copy over the .m3u (playlists) file and the music directory to the root of the SD card.

I also converted my ID3 tags to 2.3 so I am hoping that this will fix my issue with the song info not showing on the NAV (thanks 0000-A3).
Now once the 512 file limit is fixed and larger SD cards come out this just might be the holy grail!
Thanks to everyone for all your help and let me know if you want to see the perl script.

kudos, you have gone way farther than i had tried. Nice work. This is a great workaround to save from using some of the precious 512 limit for folders... i'm totally gonna do this, thanks! There's really not much of a need for a 4gb card with this plan, since you can probably get 512 songs and playlists into 2gb at 128bit. (192 bit will require 4 giggers)
Can you take it a step further and have the iTunes write directly to the card?







*sparx*


_Modified by limesparks at 5:52 PM 2/21/2006_


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (limesparks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *limesparks* »_I got a 2gb PNY for $99 at compusa and it has been working great for a month.







*sparx*

this one? thats an excellent-_er_ price $70
does it specify read/write speed? 


_Modified by a3lad at 5:56 PM 2/21/2006_


----------



## Grisnjam (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: The answer! (limesparks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *limesparks* »_
kudos, you have gone way farther than i had tried. Nice work. This is a great workaround to save from using some of the precious 512 limit for folders... i'm totally gonna do this, thanks! There's really not much of a need for a 4gb card with this plan, since you can probably get 512 songs and playlists into 2gb at 128bit. (192 bit will require 4 giggers)
Can you take it a step further and have the iTunes write directly to the card?







*sparx*

_Modified by limesparks at 5:52 PM 2/21/2006_


It may not help so much with the 512 byte limit because each playlist is a file (one per album) so there it no net movement on total files/folders (unless you only have a few random playlists I forget the album playlists). 
I was also thinking that using this method one could have genre playlists ... Rock, Jazz ect. There are lot of possibilities there.
I agree with the 2GB cards as 2GB of my music is ~330 songs so 4GB would just be wasting ~ 1GB.
As for having iTunes write the .m3u file directly ... It could be done but I have only very basic knowledge of Apple Script so I would take me a few days and hours of work compare to the 1 hour this took


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (a3lad)*

wow, thats even cheaper. i got mine in januray
it doesn't specify but it seems pretty quick, took like 3 minutes to transfer ~500mb on usb 1.1
you won't get more speed out of the RNS-E, no matter what the rating.
although this didn't take long at all to load up







*sparx*


_Modified by limesparks at 7:08 PM 2/21/2006_


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: The answer! (Grisnjam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grisnjam* »_

It may not help so much with the 512 byte limit because each playlist is a file (one per album) so there it no net movement on total files/folders (unless you only have a few random playlists I forget the album playlists). 

you could do one playlist per artist and sort everything by album in the playlist...thats what i was thinking.

_Quote »_
I was also thinking that using this method one could have genre playlists ... Rock, Jazz ect. There are lot of possibilities there.


i think there is a category view in the NAV, i haven't messed with it yet.

_Quote »_
I agree with the 2GB cards as 2GB of my music is ~330 songs so 4GB would just be wasting ~ 1GB.
As for having iTunes write the .m3u file directly ... It could be done but I have only very basic knowledge of Apple Script so I would take me a few days and hours of work compare to the 1 hour this took









again, thanks for the tricks...
now i really gotta start ripping some cds







*sparx*


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The answer! (Grisnjam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grisnjam* »_
As for having iTunes write the .m3u file directly ... It could be done but I have only very basic knowledge of Apple Script so I would take me a few days and hours of work compare to the 1 hour this took










Here you go:
Make an AppleScript wrapper for your perl script. 

More iTunes scripting info


----------



## Grisnjam (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: The answer! (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_Here you go:
Make an AppleScript wrapper for your perl script. 

More iTunes scripting info 

Thanks ... I forgot that I could just call a external sheel script in an applescript via 'do shell script' call.
I added this call to the end of the playlist sync script so it is all automated but you still have to download and install the MP3::Tag module for perl. I will see if I can work up a more general script sometime for other OS X RNS-E users out there.


----------



## khanklatt (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Nav SD card questions (Grisnjam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grisnjam* »_
1) The ID3 info from my MP3s did not work. These were copied from my iTunes directory onto the SD card but when I picked 'Info' for a track all in the info was blank. I know iTunes stores the appropriate info in the ID3 tags. I could only read the file name in car.


I actually had this same problem initially, but RTFM (read the fine manual) solved my problem.
You need to make sure your ID3 tags are the appropriate version. On my Mac, there's a cool app called "MP3Rage" which allows you to set your ID3 tag versions on your MP3s all in one fell swoop. With my ID3 tags reset, all the info comes across as you would expect.
As far as the iTunes issues you mentioned, obviously you have to rip any of the Apple "FairPlay" "m4p" format songs to mp3 so your non-Fairplay enabled car stereo can play them.
Kind of a PITA but what are ya gonna do?


----------



## SLEEPERA3 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: The answer! (Grisnjam)*

Holy crap...is this what I have to look forward to when I get my NAv+ A3 Monday? I have no idea what you guys are talking about. This is all a bit intimidating. I have always simply used cds. I have about 3000 or so of them. I have never used an ipod, itunes, etc.
I have a brand new Dell XPS 400 with 300GB of memory and dual high speed burners.
Am I going to be able to figure this NAV SD card thing out so that I can easily dump all my cds onto a couple of large SD cards?
sorry...I am pretty f'ing ignorant when it comes to all of this mp3 nonsense.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: The answer! (SLEEPERA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLEEPERA3* »_Holy crap...is this what I have to look forward to when I get my NAv+ A3 Monday? I have no idea what you guys are talking about. This is all a bit intimidating. I have always simply used cds. I have about 3000 or so of them. I have never used an ipod, itunes, etc.
I have a brand new Dell XPS 400 with 300GB of memory and dual high speed burners.
Am I going to be able to figure this NAV SD card thing out so that I can easily dump all my cds onto a couple of large SD cards?
sorry...I am pretty f'ing ignorant when it comes to all of this mp3 nonsense. 

if you stick with Windows Media Player and rip everything as .mp3, it will be less complicated. At least you know where to go for help if you get stuck...
the library...







j/k







*sparx*


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The answer! (limesparks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *limesparks* »_Windows Media Player


Please, no.
If you don't want to use iTunes (which will work fine, just select all the tracks and do Advanced --> Convert ID3 tags...) then use CDex. It's Free, and does a great job of ripping to MP3.

I don't think you can rip to MP3 in WMP without paying for the feature.


----------



## Grisnjam (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: Nav SD card questions (khanklatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *khanklatt* »_I actually had this same problem initially, but RTFM (read the fine manual) solved my problem.
You need to make sure your ID3 tags are the appropriate version. On my Mac, there's a cool app called "MP3Rage" which allows you to set your ID3 tag versions on your MP3s all in one fell swoop. With my ID3 tags reset, all the info comes across as you would expect.
As far as the iTunes issues you mentioned, obviously you have to rip any of the Apple "FairPlay" "m4p" format songs to mp3 so your non-Fairplay enabled car stereo can play them.
Kind of a PITA but what are ya gonna do?


Thanks, 0000-A3 clued me in on the 4th post. Using the 'Convert ID3 tags' in iTunes to chnage them to 2.3 worked great.
Thanks,


----------



## Grisnjam (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: The answer! (SLEEPERA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLEEPERA3* »_Holy crap...is this what I have to look forward to when I get my NAv+ A3 Monday? I have no idea what you guys are talking about. This is all a bit intimidating. I have always simply used cds. I have about 3000 or so of them. I have never used an ipod, itunes, etc.
I have a brand new Dell XPS 400 with 300GB of memory and dual high speed burners.
Am I going to be able to figure this NAV SD card thing out so that I can easily dump all my cds onto a couple of large SD cards?
sorry...I am pretty f'ing ignorant when it comes to all of this mp3 nonsense. 


It is not really all that bad. I am somewhat of a power user and had very specific requirements for my in car Audio needs. 
At a minimum you can just have one directory for each artist or album and it will play fine. Getting it to play a 'random' playlist is were it gets tricky.
As for 3000 cds on an SD card ... not going to happen. You will have a to pick a few at a time as the max size is 4GB and you can have no more that 512 files on any card.
I will also plug iTunes. It is a very powerful way to rip and store your music ( I never 'buy' music with it ). Good luck and don't let my over zealous preparations scare you ... I don't even have an A3 yet


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: The answer! (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_

Please, no.
If you don't want to use iTunes (which will work fine, just select all the tracks and do Advanced --> Convert ID3 tags...) then use CDex. It's Free, and does a great job of ripping to MP3.

I don't think you can rip to MP3 in WMP without paying for the feature.

WMP works totally fine, and you can definitely rip to mp3 without any additional cost. iTunes is great if you have an ipod, otherwise i find it to be a bit unwieldy, and a resource hog. And there is no converting necessary for ID3 tags in WMP. It sets up the tags perfectly from the net when you rip. Or you just right-click, and go to advanced tag editor if you want to change them. Or select a bunch at once and right-click to edit them all with the same album and artist, etc. Its such a piece of cake, and easy as heck for someone just starting out.
Playlists are also a snap. Autogenerate an 'auto playlist' with a set criteria (how many songs, or genre, etc.) and presto, instant random playlist, which can be saved as an m3u.







*sparx*


_Modified by limesparks at 10:12 AM 2/22/2006_


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

at yam's suggestion, I added this to the DIY... nice work.







*sparx*


----------



## Grisnjam (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: (limesparks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *limesparks* »_at yam's suggestion, I added this to the DIY... nice work.







*sparx*

Cool. Thanks and I hope this helps someone else.


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

sd cards not a bad solution. On windows you can adjust the compression down at the expense of sound quality (maybe noticeable) and fit alot of hours of music.


----------



## SLEEPERA3 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: The answer! (limesparks)*

Thanks everyone...I was getting a little freaked by this discussion. I am about to pick up my new car Monday and it has the NAV+ Sound. I was beginning to think it was going to be a bit of a hassle to get my cds onto the SD cards when I read this thread. I am a huge music freak, but have yet to make the plunge to the whole ipod/mp3 thing. I just got this nice new computer setup so that I can start playing with all this nonsense. I am going to have to start ripping my favorite cds this weekend so that I will have some music to play with int he new ride. 
One last question just so that I am clear. I could buy two 2GB SD cards and use them both in the car...as long as I don't put over 512 files on either one...correct? Would the 2GB cards make the most sense...sounds like 4GB would just be a waste? I believe you guys said that keeping it at 128kbs is the way to go. Is that a decent CD quality sound level? If not...maybe I should go to 4GB so that I can encode at a higher quality? Sorry if I missed this earlier if it was already addressed. 
Thanks

_Modified by SLEEPERA3 at 10:50 PM 2/22/2006_


_Modified by SLEEPERA3 at 10:57 PM 2/22/2006_


----------



## Grisnjam (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: The answer! (SLEEPERA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLEEPERA3* »_
One last question just so that I am clear. I could buy two 2GB SD cards and use them both in the car...as long as I don't put over 512 files on either one...correct? 


Yep ... you just can't play a mixed list between the two, its one or the other. If you only listen to single albums in the original order it is no issue. I just like to mix them up so I am surprised by what pops up next









_Quote, originally posted by *SLEEPERA3* »_Would the 2GB cards make the most sense...sounds like 4GB would just be a waste? I believe you guys said that keeping it at 128kbs is the way to go. Is that a decent CD quality sound level? If not...maybe I should go to 4GB so that I can encode at a higher quality? Sorry if I missed this earlier if it was already addressed. 

I rip all my stuff at 192 kbs but most folks would be hard pressed to tell the difference between 192 and 128. I would say do a few tests and hear for yourself.
As for card size; I have hope that there will be a firmware update that ups the 512 file limit but for now unless you have a lot of long songs the 2GB will be best utilized. Of course a 4GB might be a better bet for the future.
Good luck and enjoy your A3!


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The answer! (Grisnjam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grisnjam* »_
I rip all my stuff at 192 kbs


I agree. For MP3s, I won't do any less than 192kbps. 
I'm taking a bit of a different approach for my own setup, though..... I'll post info in a different thread in a few days


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: The answer! (Grisnjam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grisnjam* »_
Yep ... you just can't play a mixed list between the two, its one or the other. If you only listen to single albums in the original order it is no issue. I just like to mix them up so I am surprised by what pops up next








I rip all my stuff at 192 kbs but most folks would be hard pressed to tell the difference between 192 and 128. I would say do a few tests and hear for yourself.
As for card size; I have hope that there will be a firmware update that ups the 512 file limit but for now unless you have a lot of long songs the 2GB will be best utilized. Of course a 4GB might be a better bet for the future.
Good luck and enjoy your A3!

2GB is the way to go, because of price. They make sense for me, since alot of my stuff is at 128 bit. But if you want to rip at 192bit, get the 4 giggers. 128bit is passable, but i have a mix of both those and 192 bit files and there is a huge difference that I hear on this system. If i had the time I would re-rip everything I had to 192bit.







*sparx*


----------



## SLEEPERA3 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: The answer! (limesparks)*

Excelllllent....thanks guys. I am sure it will be simple enough to figure out once I start messin around with it. Can't wait!


----------



## bfourney (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: The answer! (SLEEPERA3)*

So can it play .mp4/AAC or just MP3 from the cards? Are any other formats supported? Can you navigate by artist, genre, etc. or does it just show a big list of files?
As far as actually making the files do yourselves a favor and use EAC + LAME. The -aps default preset will give you just about the best quality MP3 encoding that you can get at any bitrate - that is if the NAV supports VBR MP3s which I'm sure it does.
As far as managing I would have to say iTunes is in an altogether different league than Windows Media Player or 99% of the other stuff out there, regardless of weather or not you've got an iPod. Very easy to use and powerful at the same time. The only other program I use is QCD on Windows simply because iTunes doesn't support every format like Vorbis, FLAC, etc.
Bryn


_Modified by bfourney at 7:47 AM 4/1/2006_


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: The answer! (bfourney)*

It only plays mp3s. You can organize songs into folders, but you're limited to 512 "items" (songs+folders) per card.


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

Any recommendations to a card reader that can support 2gig. Just got one, but only 1 gig can be used.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (yam)*

I bought a cheapo 14-in-1 reader from newegg.com--it works fine on my 2GB cards.
Link for reader:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/...01601
Link for SD cards:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/...80627


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks! Mine was even cheaper ($5), but I guess I know why now.


----------



## waggin (Dec 26, 2005)

*For windows users:*

I'm waiting for my A3 too (late May) and have already tested my 1G PNY cards at the dealer. ($20 with rebate) 
I found this random playlist generator: 
http://www.download.com/Random....html
To use it, I:
1. Fill the card with files / folders (Ripped, 1 album per folder)
2. do a file count on the card (Search, *.MP3)
3. Point RPG at the card, set the playlist number of songs to match the number on the card
4. Click Generate.
One issue: It creates the full path for each tune: (E:\xxx\yyy.mp3) 
I don't know if RNS will be able to deal with the E:\ part, so I opened the file in Notepad and did a Replace to remove the drive part of the paths.
The playlists RPG creates cover the contents of all the folders on the card. Now, all I can hope, is that when I press the NEXT button, it jumps to the next song in the playlist instead of the next one in the album folder. 
Also, it's fairly easy to generate multiple playlists, in case you get used to the order in one.. 
Also, as best as I can tell, there are no repeats in the lists it generates.


----------



## jdkoston (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: For windows users: (waggin)*

Just an update on what I've noticed.
The NAV unit supports #extm3u which allows you to have the track-name in the playlist. (I was noticing that the unit sometimes didn't load the id3 info when playing from playlists..)
One problem is that there seems to be a length limit of the #EXTINF line, so if that line is too long there is some sort of buffer over flow and that song will not be played, but then the last part of that line will be tacked on to the end of the next line..
Soo be careful some songs might disappear. I've been experiencing it, need to modify my code to limit the size of the lines, but I'm not sure what the limit is exactly.


----------



## Grisnjam (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: For windows users: (jdkoston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdkoston* »_Just an update on what I've noticed.
The NAV unit supports #extm3u which allows you to have the track-name in the playlist. (I was noticing that the unit sometimes didn't load the id3 info when playing from playlists..)
One problem is that there seems to be a length limit of the #EXTINF line, so if that line is too long there is some sort of buffer over flow and that song will not be played, but then the last part of that line will be tacked on to the end of the next line..
Soo be careful some songs might disappear. I've been experiencing it, need to modify my code to limit the size of the lines, but I'm not sure what the limit is exactly.


That is great ... thanks for the tip I will give it a try as I too have noticed inconsistent display of the track name.
So would this be the proper syntax:
#EXTM3U
#EXTINF: Rocking It Up 
music/kickn_track1.mp3
#EXTINF: Getting Down
music/kickn_track2.mp3

Thanks,


----------



## jdkoston (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: For windows users: (Grisnjam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grisnjam* »_That is great ... thanks for the tip I will give it a try as I too have noticed inconsistent display of the track name.
So would this be the proper syntax:
#EXTM3U
#EXTINF: Rocking It Up 
music/kickn_track1.mp3
#EXTINF: Getting Down
music/kickn_track2.mp3

Thanks,

http://hanna.pyxidis.org/tech/m3u.html
it's
#EXTINF: {time in seconds}, {name}
{filename}







Still working on the length limit though.


----------



## Grisnjam (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: For windows users: (jdkoston)*

Thanks ... I found that page with gogole but I was not sure if the 'time' was needed. It seems that the NAV does not use the time value as I just made all my tracks 60 seconds since I was having trouble getting the real time with the CPAN MP3::Tag perl module I am using.
It is all working great now. I think that the SD card solution is what I am going to stick with now. Here are my only complaints after 2 weeks of usage:
1) Can take a while to load the card. It seems that for every restart the NAV reloads the contents of the SD cards (except if the car was just shut down). I have 2 4GB cards and it can take upto 10 seconds for the music to start once I start the car.
2) Wrong playlist resume after restart. Sometimes (and I have not figured out exactly when) the NAV will resume the correct song after restarting the car put it will be in a different playlist. It seems that if I leave the NAV unit in the SD card screen and not the 'Map' screen I can avoid this.
3) And of course the perennial a) built in random sucks and b) 512 fille size limit. But those are not show stoppers.
Over all I am quite happy with it. 
One question. Do you know if there is a way to display a text file on the NAV? I listen to a lot of live shows (http://bt.etree.org/) and would love to store the setlist txt files on the card and them pull them up on the NAV screen.








Thanks,


----------



## jdkoston (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: For windows users: (Grisnjam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grisnjam* »_
2) Wrong playlist resume after restart. Sometimes (and I have not figured out exactly when) the NAV will resume the correct song after restarting the car put it will be in a different playlist. It seems that if I leave the NAV unit in the SD card screen and not the 'Map' screen I can avoid this.
Over all I am quite happy with it. 
One question. Do you know if there is a way to display a text file on the NAV? I listen to a lot of live shows (http://bt.etree.org/) and would love to store the setlist txt files on the card and them pull them up on the NAV screen.








Thanks,
 
I thought I was going crazy with that playlist thing. It's really weird because it starts with the correct song but after the song ends...seems to start playing in the first playlist _but_ not from the beginning. It's like the same song number of the correct next song but in the original playlist...really weird..

Sorry no idea about the setlist.txt thing. I don't think you can do that but I'm not sure


----------



## A3CNJ (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: For windows users: (jdkoston)*

Seems like a few people here have had good things to say about the Sandisk 2 GB card so I figued I'd post this up as a heads up. I'm thinking of picking one up myself tomorrow...
http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm...il.do


----------



## Grisnjam (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: For windows users: (A3CNJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3CNJ* »_Seems like a few people here have had good things to say about the Sandisk 2 GB card so I figued I'd post this up as a heads up. I'm thinking of picking one up myself tomorrow...
http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm...il.do


Thanks, my 2 4GB Sandisk SD cards have been working great. I also use a 1GB in my camera and have had no issues either.


----------



## frozenrubber (May 1, 2006)

*Re: For windows users: (A3CNJ)*

Because of the file limit, unless you have VERY highbit rate mp3s (ie. 320k), anything larger than a 2GB card is a waste.
I run two 2GB cards (my music is always encoded at 192k) and it is perfect for the file number limitation.
Good 2GB cards are about $50-60 a card shipped online (no rebate). I use a 150x PQI 2GB with great results. Much faster than those Sandisk cards for writing music to them is much faster.
http://www.meritline.com/pqi-2....html
$49.50 plus shipping
or 
http://www.xpcgear.com/2gbsd150.html
$54.99 plus shipping
and add "xpcgearp548" as a coupon code at checkout and take an additional $7.00 off.
Run both sites to see which turns out to be cheaper. Both are sub $60 when all is said and done. And the cards are fantastic.


----------



## Grisnjam (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: For windows users: (frozenrubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frozenrubber* »_Because of the file limit, unless you have VERY highbit rate mp3s (ie. 320k), anything larger than a 2GB card is a waste.


This is not quite true ... it will depend on you average song length as well. I listen to a ton of live shows that tend to have longer song lengths (30 min Charlie Hunter jam). All my music is 192 kbs and I hit 4 GB on my 'live' card before I hit the 512 file limit.
But for my 'album' card I do leave about 1 GB on the floor with a 4 GB card.


----------



## A3CNJ (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: For windows users: (frozenrubber)*

Thanks for those links. Something else to consider! BTW, do you live or work in Princeton? I drive through there everyday for work near by and I see a few A3s every now and then. I've seen one Lava Gray, red, silver and white.


----------



## frozenrubber (May 1, 2006)

*Re: For windows users: (A3CNJ)*

I live in Princeton and work in the Bridgewater area. I've kept lookout for A3s for months, and locally, I've only seen that Artic White one.


----------



## A3CNJ (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: For windows users: (frozenrubber)*

I live near West Windsor and work in Skillman. Looks like we almost have the same exact car. I'll keep an eye out for you!










_Modified by A3CNJ at 3:14 PM 5/19/2006_


----------



## frozenrubber (May 1, 2006)

*Re: For windows users: (A3CNJ)*

well, if you work in Skillman, I'd have to assume either J&J or 3M.


----------



## frozenrubber (May 1, 2006)

*Re: For windows users: (Grisnjam)*

You are right that filesize does make the difference.
But for a normal album based card, roughly 4MB-5MB size per file equals 400-500 tracks on 2GB card. Add in folders for organization and 2GB seems like the sweet spot.
However, if anyone is looking for cheap 4GB cards, I can post some links for those as well. I've seen them go for around $80-90.


----------



## A3CNJ (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: For windows users: (frozenrubber)*

yup J&J


----------



## frozenrubber (May 1, 2006)

*Re: For windows users: (A3CNJ)*

As promised, here is a link for a well priced 4GB Card
$81
http://www.newegg.com/Product/...zrat3
Great for people w/ long recordings at high bitrates.


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: For windows users: (frozenrubber)*

2 4gb cards= good 4 me
~1000 total songs at 256bit in the car
i have to get em







*sparx*


----------



## Grisnjam (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: For windows users: (limesparks)*

Since no one has asked I have not posted my OS X iTunes script ....
Anyway I have found another limit I was not aware of. It seems that you can only have 99 songs per m3u playlist. As such I have altered my script to break my 'random all' playlist into 99 song chunks playlist (Mix_1, Mix_2 ect ...) . I have also done away with the 'All inorder' playlist so the Nav does not get confussed and start playing the song in the wrong playlist.
FYI ...


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: For windows users: (Grisnjam)*

Please post the script!!


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: For windows users: (Travis Grundke)*

Bump








PQI 4GB Hi-Speed 150X goes for 64.50 at meritonline.com. I guess I'll be burning at high quality http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hope these PQI cards are half-decent.


_Modified by KnockKnock at 11:47 PM 8/24/2006_


----------



## fireweaver (Jul 22, 2006)

I have the same 4 gig PQI card. I got about a month out of it after it became unreadable by my computer, camera, A3. The card has a 5 year warranty at least, still a pain to RMA it.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (fireweaver)*

Okay, took some time to dork around with the SD cards in the Nav+ and learn about the m3u playlists. This seems to be the reference thread, though I also found this helpful: http://www.navplus.us/forum/vi...r=asc 
Notes: 
I think the maximum number of files is fewer than 512. I have ~433 now (inc. When I had 499 it was clipping ~67 files from my last folder - maybe nesting folders takes more from the count. When that happens, the playlists get all weird too. Any m3u playlist that had a file which is excluded due to being over the filecount limit (whatever it actually is) starts to garble/scramble/concatenate the song titles.
I'm using a pair of 4G cards (up a couple posts). I seem to be doing fine now after 5 months going from 100-degree to subfreezing climates. Mostly running 256K VBR encoding - actually I rip my CDs Apple Lossless, mark the ones I want using iTunes Grouping, convert those to MP3, then create SmartLists based on those groups. When running into issues because of the file-count thing, all the time in the world excluding files, or re-encoding them can be easily solved by... just buying another card. Swapping cards... reminds me of floppies, oh well. I don't criticize Audi for going with solid state cards instead of hard drives, but cards are getting bigger and cheaper, and this file count limit bites because we can't really take advantage of them. Two 16G cards with no file-count limit would allow me to take Everything and run completely from m3u playlists.
One thing I've tried, is create separate folders for the tracks I want to 'mix'. This allows you to get around the 99 file m3u playlist max issue (is that an Audi Nav+ issue, or a format issue?). In other words, not using playlists for shuffling, organizing the tracks into subfolders. You navigate to the actual file folder using the RETURN button, then play/mix.
This makes the job of creating Artist-Album playlists a little tricky, because you have to know which music (mix) folder you put it in, and put that in the song path for each track in the m3u playlist. But I only created 4 subfolders, so it isn't too bad.
I'm using a Mac with SyncTunes to generate the primary playlist/folders, and KopyMac to cleanup the various .DS_Store or .Trash files that pop up when I manually browse the SD card folders. Haven't decided between the Export Playlist to M3U applescript or the separate iTunes Publisher for the job of creating just the m3u playlists. Looks like both require a little tweaking of the output files. It'd be really nice if there were one tool that did it all. I think I'll write SyncTunes to see if they can put in a feature which would help. I guess that's all for now. Whew, there went a day.


_Modified by KnockKnock at 12:00 AM 1-29-2007_


----------



## Chewy034 (Oct 14, 2005)

I was reading through my manual and it said that it holds up to a 32GB SD card.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

FarenheitGLI.316 said:


> I was reading through my manual and it said that it holds up to a 32GB SD card.


You're probably right for newer models...however, if I recall, the car only reads the first 400 songs or something like that.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

The 2010+ models of the RNS-E support larger cards and will also accomodate SDHC cards. The
older models would only allow 250 items (music files+folders)--I don't know if the newer RNS-E
software supports more files or not.


----------



## Chewy034 (Oct 14, 2005)

mike3141 said:


> The 2010+ models of the RNS-E support larger cards and will also accomodate SDHC cards. The
> older models would only allow 250 items (music files+folders)--I don't know if the newer RNS-E
> software supports more files or not.


yeah,, thats nuts, my 2011 says it will read the first 1000 files... kinda crappy considering that you can fit like 7,000 songs in 32GB... even worse for the older models...


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

Definitely one of the balls dropped on Nav+. They seem to have such better ideas in the higher end Nav models. Such is life in the entry lane.


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

FarenheitGLI.316 said:


> I was reading through my manual and it said that it holds up to a 32GB SD card.


Older RNS-E supports up to 4 GB cards (the old non-HC kind) :thumbup:

The new ones supports SDHC cards.


----------

